# Vaccinations



## hopeandpray

Hello


I'm after some vaccination advice. I'm planning entering an international surrogacy agreement in the Ukraine. I won't be returning to the UK with our baby until the baby is probably 16 weeks. I know by then babies will have already started vaccinations in the U.K.  Are there any issues with starting vaccinations late? I can access vaccinations in the Ukraine but it will be different to the 5 in 1 used here and I think this may confuse things when we return. 
Thanks


----------



## nichub

Hi, hopeandpray, 

No not really, you may want to give your GP a heads up, but they can all be caught up

Good luck ☺


----------



## hopeandpray

That's great. Thank you


----------

